

Yes, My Kindle Can Do This: Flappy Bird on Paper  - qbonnard
http://quentin.bonnard.eu/blog/2014/03/03/Yes_my_Kindle_can_do_this_Flappy_bird_on_paper/

======
code_scrapping
So, chilitags runs on JS now? Nice.

------
RSnoz
Awsome :)

